# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Προβλημα Με Ενισχυτη Αυτοκινητου boschmann pch-22000

## Voks

γεια σας!!!
αυτη εινε η πλακετα:

αυτα τα εχει σε 2 γωνιες

σε αυτι την γωνια χαλασαν 2

αυτι εδω(τα νουμερα χαλασαν και δν μπορω να τα δω)

αυτα εινε τα νουμερα:

----------


## leosedf

Φίλε Θάνο είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να βγάλουμε άκρη απο τόσο θολωμένες εικόνες. Σίγουρα τα παιδιά θα έχουν την απάντηση για το που θα βρείς εξάρτημα ή με τί θα τα αντικαταστήσεις, η ποιότητα των εικονών όμως είναι τόσο χάλια που είναι δύσκολο κάποιος άλλος να βγάλει άκρη αν κάτι ακόμα μπορεί να έχει χαλάσει.
Ποιά ακριβώς είναι η βλάβη? Έκαψε τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου?

----------


## Voks

ανεβασα και τα νουμερα να δειτε αν μπορειται να βγαλετε καμια ακρη

----------


## paul_k

καλησπερα.
τα κοματια που καηκαν πρεπει να ειναι τα fet στο τροφοδοτικο ή οι διπλοδιοδοι της ανορθωσης μετα απο αυτο.
τα υπολοιπα ειναι τα τραζιστορ στον ενισχυτη ηχου(ταξη a-b).
τετοιες βλαβες ειναι συνηθως βραχυκυκλωμενα τρανζιστορ του audio ενισχυτη ή ο μετασχηματιστης ή ακομα
και καποιο βραχηκυκλωμα της εηοδου αν δεν εχει προστασια.
αρχικα μετρα τα τρανζιστορ και μετα κανε εναν ελεγχο στον μετασχηματιστη και τις διοδους.
αυτα και περιμενουμε ττισ καθαρες εικονες.

----------


## ultra

Aυτα που εχουν καει ειναι τα mosfet του τροφοδοτικου, και ειναι και τα 2 ιδια.
Κατω απο τα τρανσιστορ που που εχουν μεταλλικο αυτακι (BDW93, BDW94 κλπ), υπαρχει μια ασπρη παστα που κολλαει στα χερια.
Παρε λιγη απο αυτην την παστα και πασαλειψε την πανω στα 2 πλαστικα mosfet. Κατοπιν σκουπισε τα ελαφρα, και δες αν φαινεται καλυτερα ο τυπος τους.
Κοιτα την φωτο, καπως ετσι θα πρεπει να φανουνIMGP0333.jpg

----------


## ultra

> καλησπερα.
> τα κοματια που καηκαν πρεπει να ειναι τα fet στο τροφοδοτικο ή οι διπλοδιοδοι της ανορθωσης μετα απο αυτο.
> τα υπολοιπα ειναι τα τραζιστορ στον ενισχυτη ηχου(ταξη a-b).
> τετοιες βλαβες ειναι συνηθως βραχυκυκλωμενα τρανζιστορ του audio ενισχυτη ή ο μετασχηματιστης ή ακομα
> και καποιο βραχηκυκλωμα της εηοδου αν δεν εχει προστασια.
> αρχικα μετρα τα τρανζιστορ και μετα κανε εναν ελεγχο στον μετασχηματιστη και τις διοδους.
> 
> 
> αυτα και περιμενουμε ττισ καθαρες εικονες.


PAV μαζι ποσταρουμε.....με προλαβες ομως!

----------


## paul_k

ελα  ultra   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
την γνωμη σου θα την ζητησουμε οταν ερθουν τα δισκολα!
ασε τα ευκολα σε εμας και οταν ο φιλος στειλει ποιο καθαρες
φωτογραφιες αναλαμβανεις!!!!!

----------


## Voks

> Aυτα που εχουν καει ειναι τα mosfet του τροφοδοτικου, και ειναι και τα 2 ιδια.
> Κατω απο τα τρανσιστορ που που εχουν μεταλλικο αυτακι (BDW93, BDW94 κλπ), υπαρχει μια ασπρη παστα που κολλαει στα χερια.
> Παρε λιγη απο αυτην την παστα και πασαλειψε την πανω στα 2 πλαστικα mosfet. Κατοπιν σκουπισε τα ελαφρα, και δες αν φαινεται καλυτερα ο τυπος τους.
> Κοιτα την φωτο, καπως ετσι θα πρεπει να φανουνIMGP0333.jpg


 δεν εχει παστα καθολου σε εμενα ειεν σκετα τα σιδερακια θα ψαξω να βρω καμια καμερα να βγαλω καθαροτερεσ εικονες

----------


## Voks

με πολη προσπαθεια καταφερα και εβγαλα τα γραματα που λεει. πανω λεει Κ1419 μετα απο κατο δν μπορω να τα δω καλα νμζ λεει 9Ε5 και σε κυκλο απο κατω το 4 (βοηθανε καθολου?)(και στα 2 λενε αυτα νμζ)

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, βρηκες τον τυπο των mosfet, ειναι 2SK1419.
Πολυ δυσκολα θα βρεις τα ιδια....
Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις καποια αντιστοιχα, που ομως να ειναι και αξιοπιστα
Χρειαζεται και η βοηθεια σου σε αυτο.
Πισω απο τους δυο μεγαλους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες υπαρχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο.
Νομιζω οτι ειναι TL494- επιβεβαιωσε το αυτο.
Διπλα στο ολοκληρωμενο υπαρχουν 2 τρανσιστορ (προς την μερια του μετασχηματιστη).
Γραψε τον τυπο τους.
Επισης στο αριστερο ποδαρακι απο καθε mosfet που εχεις ξεκολησει, υπαρχει μια αντισταση.
Γραψε την τιμη της (αν δεν ξερεις, γραψε τα χρωματα της).
Κανε αυτα και συνεχιζουμε.

----------


## Voks

> Ωραια, βρηκες τον τυπο των mosfet, ειναι 2SK1419.
> Πολυ δυσκολα θα βρεις τα ιδια....
> Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις καποια αντιστοιχα, που ομως να ειναι και αξιοπιστα
> Χρειαζεται και η βοηθεια σου σε αυτο.
> Πισω απο τους δυο μεγαλους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες υπαρχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο.
> Νομιζω οτι ειναι TL494- επιβεβαιωσε το αυτο.
> Διπλα στο ολοκληρωμενο υπαρχουν 2 τρανσιστορ (προς την μερια του μετασχηματιστη).
> Γραψε τον τυπο τους.
> Επισης στο αριστερο ποδαρακι απο καθε mosfet που εχεις ξεκολησει, υπαρχει μια αντισταση.
> ...


ακου το ολοκληρομενο εινε το μαυρο απο πισω απο τους μεγαλους τουσ πυκνοτες ετσι?(λεει SEC K701A KA7500B)

τωρα τα τρανσιστορ λεσ διπλα σε αυτα που ξεκολησαν ε? ειναι SEC 615 BDW94C kai SEC 616 BDW93C

τωρα τα mosfet εχουν χρωματα χρυσο,καφε,μαυρο,καφε(τα καφε φαινονται και λιγο πρως το μοβ μου φενετε)

σημιοσετα και στις φοτογραφιες αμα εκανα κανενα λαθος :P

----------


## paul_k

καλησπερα!
Αυτο ελεγα και εγω!
το ηξερα οτι ο μαστρο-ultra θα τα καταλαβει με μια ματια!
υπομονη μεχρι να δει το mail και θα βγαλει ακρη.
ισως σου πει και πως θα τον αναβαθμισεις κιολας.

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, Θανο, οι αντιστασεις στις πυλες των fet ειναι 100Ω.
Μπορεις να βρεις δυο τεμαχια IRFZ 24 ?
Αν δεν βρεις, ψαξε για IRFZ44, ειναι πιο συνηθισμενο.
Θα χρειαστεις επισης και δυο μικες για θηκη TO-220 ( ζητα τες ακριβως ετσι).

----------


## Voks

ευχαριστω τωρα θα παω να ψαξω να βρω αλλα σε τι μαγαζια θα ψαξω να τα βρω?? στο αγρινιο δν υπαρχουν παρα πολλα και ειδα στο ιντερνετ οτι στο τελοσ μετα το 24 εχχει γραματα πχ Ν οτι ναναι γραμα κανει η εινε αλλα αυτα?  :frown:  επισης να σου πω μπορω να τοποθετησω 80mm ανεμιστηρα (απο υπολογιστη) στον ενισχητη γαι νακρυωνει λιγο (γιατι ζεστενεται πολυ :P)

----------


## ultra

Θανο, οι μικες χρειαζονται επειδη τα mosfet που σου προτεινω, δεν ειναι εξ ολοκληρου πλαστικα (θηκη F), αλλα το μεσαιο ποδι τους ειναι ηλεκτρικα συνδεδεμενο με το μεταλλικο αυτακι τους.
Μπορεις να το διαπιστωσεις αυτο στην περιπτωση των BDW39,94.
Για δες τι μπορεις να βρεις...

----------


## ultra

...κολητηρι μαλλον εχεις, για να εβγαλες τα mosfet....
Πολυμετρο, υπαρχει?

----------


## Voks

ναι υπαρχει

----------


## Voks

να σου πω υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα αν τα απεναντι εινε δαιφορετικα?

----------


## Voks

επισης προσεξα οτι ολλα εχουν ενα πλαστικο στο μεσαι ποδαρακι τους αυτο τι εινε χρεαζετε γαι τα καινουργια που θα παρω?

----------


## ultra

Aν εννοεις τα BDW93,94, οχι, δεν εχουν καμμια σχεση.
Τα mosfet που εχουν καει, ειναι του τροφοδοτικου.
Tα BDW ειναι τα τρανσιστορ ισχυος των τελικων ενισχυτων.

----------


## Voks

επισης προσεξα οτι ολλα εχουν ενα πλαστικο στο μεσαιο ποδαρακι τους αυτο τι εινε χρεαζετε γαι τα καινουργια που θα παρω?

----------


## ultra

> επισης προσεξα οτι ολλα εχουν ενα πλαστικο στο μεσαι ποδαρακι τους αυτο τι εινε χρεαζετε γαι τα καινουργια που θα παρω?


Αυτα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα....
Θα επισκευασουμε τον ενισχυτη και χωρις αυτα.

----------


## Voks

οκ το πολυμετρο γιατι ρωτισες αν εχω εχω πολλα χρονια πολυμετρο :P

----------


## ultra

Θα χρειαστει στην συνεχεια....
Θανο, ο σκοπος μου δεν ειναι να σε προσβαλω, αλλα χρειαζεται να ξερουμε τι εργαλεια εχουμε στην διαθεση μας γι ατην επισκευη.
Τροφοδοτικο 12V DC υπαρχει? Αν, ναι, ειναι πανω απο 2Α?

----------


## Voks

δυστιχως δεν εχω μπαταρια απο αυτοκινητο κανει?

----------


## ultra

ΟΚ, καποια στιγμη θα χρειαστει να την βγαλεις και να την φερεις στον παγκο σου. Υπαρχει προβλημα?

----------


## Voks

οχι εχω μια που δεν την εχω σε κανενα αυτοκινητο αλαλ θα θελει φορτωμα αλλα θα την φορτωσουμαι

----------


## ultra

Μπορεις με το πολυμετρο σου να μετρησεις αυτην την μπαταρια τωρα?

----------


## Voks

τωρα δεν μπορω γιατι θα φηγω τωρα οταν παρω τα ανταλακτικα θα σου το πω και να κανονισουμε μια μερα οποτε μπορεις και εσι και εγω να παεμ σε ενα chat και να μιλαμε να τα φτιαξω οκ?

----------


## Voks

τωρα δυστηχως φευγω bb

----------


## ultra

Κοιτα, καλο ειναι να προχωραμε βημα βημα απο αυτο το forum, μια και ειναι κι αλλοι αυτοι που ενδιαφερονται να μαθουν.
Ωστοσο, κοιτα τα προσωπικα σου μηνυματα

----------


## Voks

οκ bb και ενα τελευταιο αυτα που μου ειπες να βαλουμε τι εινε πως λεγονται? σταθεροπιοιτες?

----------


## ultra

τις μικες λες?

----------


## Voks

οχι τα αλλα με τα νουμερα

----------


## ultra

> οχι τα αλλα με τα νουμερα


mosfet λεγονται.

----------


## Voks

δηαλδη το IRZFZ24 εινε mosfet?

----------


## ultra

ναι, χρειαζεσαι 2 τετοια

----------


## Voks

ok bb ta leme

----------


## ultra

> ok bb ta leme


Τι σημαινει "bb" ?

----------


## xifis

bb=bye bye..!argkw internet opws px gn=goodnight  :Smile:

----------


## ultra

Σ ευχαριστω xifis, μαλλον εχω μεινει πισω...

----------


## Voks

pira 2 44 kai oti allo mou eipes aria simera tha eime oli mera online  eos to vradi na kanonisoume!!!

----------


## Voks

kolisa 6 epafes 3 3 opos itan na vgalo foto?

----------


## ultra

Ναι, αν μπορεις. Εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχουν βραχυκυκλωσει τωρα που τα κολησες?

----------


## Voks

ti enois dn ta exo pouthena dn dinei reuma

----------


## ultra

Εννοω να προσεξεις καλα, τωρα που κολησες τα καινουρια υλικα, να ειναι καθαρες οι κολησεις τους

----------


## Voks

nai dn akoumpane meta ksi tous kai tis ekana kala pisteuo tha dis kai tis photo tora na mou peis

----------


## Voks



----------


## ultra

Καλες φαινονται. Ας παμε παρακατω. 
Υπαρχει περιπτωση τα mosfet να καηκαω επειδη καηκε και κατι αλλο ατην βαθμιδα audio.
Μπορεις να μετρησεις ολα τα  BDW93 και BDW94 με το πολυμετρο σου στα Ω, ετσι οπως ειναι κολημενα στην πλακετα?
Σου δειχνουν 0 αντισταση καπου?

----------


## Voks

πως αν τα μετρησω το αριστερο και το δεξι δοντακι?

----------


## ultra

Μετρησε το 1ο ποδι με το 2ο
Μετα, το 1ο με το 3ο
Και τελος το 2ο με το 3ο

----------


## Voks

τα c2573 02N kai 02C dinoun 0.07 me 0.08 Ω mono auta ta bdw93 ka i94 dn dinoun eine 0 metrisa to aristero kai deksi dontaki mazi se ola

----------


## Voks

ta metrisa ola tora opos eipes kai ta bdw93 kai 94 eine 0 alla ta alal pou sou eipa vgazoun toso oso eiap kai prin

----------


## Voks

pao na fao kai ksanaerxomai se 5 lepta auta pou sou eipa kaikan?

----------


## ultra

Μαλλον εχουν καει και τα BDW...
Θα πρεπει να τα ξεκολησεις και να τα μετρησεις εκτος κυκλωματος.
Να θυμηθεις μονο σε ποια θεση μπαινει το BDW93 και σε ποια το 94.
Ξεκινα με το πρωτο και γραψε τι μετρας οπως ειπαμε και πιο πριν.

----------


## Voks

ok alla mo uteliose i kolisi :P

----------


## ultra

Χρειαζεσαι κοληση στο ξεκολημα?

----------


## ultra

> τα c2573 02N kai 02C dinoun 0.07 me 0.08 Ω mono auta ta bdw93 ka i94 dn dinoun eine 0 metrisa to aristero kai deksi dontaki mazi se ola


Φανταζομαι οτι αν βραχυκυκλωσεις τους δυο ακροδεκτες του πολυμετρου μεταξυ τους, σου δειχνει 0. Ετσι?

----------


## Voks

na sou po lene 0 to polimetro leei Ω alla leei 200 ekei pou to exo to exo sosta?

----------


## Voks

oxi dn menei 0 monima kounietai kai apei gito sto 0.07

----------


## ultra

κι οταν δεν ακουμπας τους ακροδεκτες μεταξυ τους, τι γραφει?

----------


## Voks

na sou po otan to vano eki pou sfirizi anevainei dn mainei 0 sto 1 e kai 1 2 kai 2 3 pou mou eipes

----------


## Voks

grafei 0otan dn akoumpao

----------


## ultra

Μαλιστα. Μπορεις να επιβεβαιωσεις οτι οταν μετρας τα BDW93 και 94 δεν γραφει πουθενα 0.07 η κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Voks

grafoun 1. otan ta akoumpao dn grafei auto pou vgazei otan to akoumap me taksi tous auta apo to polimetro

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, μαλλον δεν εχεις καμμενα BDW93, 94.
Η μπλε ασφαλεια (15Α), ειναι καμμενη?

----------


## Voks

oxi dn eine

----------


## Voks

to bdw pou ksekolisa na to ksanakoliso?

----------


## ultra

Χμμμ, δηλαδη πηραν φωτια τα mosfet και η ασφαλεια δεν καηκε.....
Εχεις καμμια μικροτερη, πχ καφε?

----------


## Voks

exo mia 10 kokini na valo tin 10?

----------


## ultra

οκ.
Με την μπαταρια του αυτοκινητου θα κανουμε δοκιμη?

----------


## Voks

den ksero tha skasi kamia bataria?? giati eime mesa sto spiti

----------


## Voks

kai episis na valo tin asfalia tin 10?

----------


## ultra

Μπα, το πολυ πολυ να ξανακαουν τα mosfet.
Λοιπον, συνεδεσε το + της μπαταριας στο +12V της κλεμας του ενισχυτη.
Μετα το - της μπαταριας στο GND της κλεμας, και χρειαζεσαι κι ενα μικρο καλωδιο ακομα.
Αυτο βιδωσε το ε=στην κλεμα του ενισχυτη εκει που λεει REM.
Oταν εισαι ετοιμος, πες μου.
Ναι, βαλε την 10Α

----------


## Voks

haha tha ginei kamia ekriksi :P na sou po to rem dn tha to valo pouthena palos na eine sindemeno? ston aera kalodio?

----------


## ultra

Θα σου πω, ετοιμα τα υπολοιπα?
Ρυθμισε το πολυμετρο σου στην κλιμακα 200VDC, και βαλε τους ακροδεκτες του μεσα στην τρυπα των BDW93 και 94.
Προσεξε να μην ακουμπησουν μεταξυ τους!

----------


## Voks

sto aristero kai deksi podaraki?

----------


## ultra

Οχι στα ποδαρακια τους!
Πανω-πανω, στην ακρη του τρανσιστορ, βλεπεις που υπαρχουν 2 τρυπες?

----------


## Voks

nai to ena sto ena kai to ena sto allo?

----------


## ultra

ναι! και βαλε το πολυμετρο στα 200VDC

----------


## Voks

exei 2 20 200 1000 v- kai 3 telies i v metin - ala kampili?

----------


## Voks

v - kai 3 telies apo kato i v_ kampili ?

----------


## ultra

200 V, κι αν ρυθμιζεις DC η AC, βαλτο στο DC

----------


## ultra

Σε δυσκολευει κατι?

----------


## Voks

dn dinoun katholou 0 leei

----------


## Voks

episis evala +sto 12 - sto GMD kai remote kalodio mono ekana tipota lathos?

----------


## Voks

dn eixa valei asfalia :P evala tin 10 kai vganei 0.05v kaikan?

----------


## ultra

Ε, μην βιαζεσαι!
Τωρα, προσεξε με καλα.
Παρε το καλωδιο που ειναι βιδωμενο στο REM του ενισχυτη, και ακουμπησε το για 1-2 δευτερολεπτα ΜΟΝΟ στο+12V. Μετα αφησε το. Κοιτα στο μεταξυ τι γραφει το πολυμετρο.
Αν δεν καταλαβες κατι, πες μου να το ξαναπουμε

----------


## Voks

vgazei 28v kai peisis se ligo prepei na figo :P

----------


## ultra

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ! Μαλλον επισκευαστηκε!
Θα συνεχισουμε αυριο. Μπραβο!

----------


## Voks

thel itipota allo  ina ton dokimaso sto autokinito aurio?

----------


## ultra

Οχι, δεν ειναι ετοιμος, πρεπει να κανουμε 1-2 μετρησεις ακομα.
Κανε υπομονη, τα mosfet ειναι διαφορετικα απο αυτα που φοραγε, και χρειαζεται να κανουμε μια μικρη μετατροπη.

----------


## Voks

ok tha sinexisoume aurio

----------


## Voks

perimeno na se vro online siemra na sinexisoume mporis na afisis ena post me ola ta epomena vimata???

----------


## moutoulos

*Voks* Θα σε παρακαλέσω να μην ξαναγράψεις με GreekLish, απαγορεύονται δια ροπάλου.
Μην κοιτάς που απο χθες έχεις γράψει "300" μηνύματα με GreekLish, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν 
σε είδα  :Lol: .

Φιλικά

Κανόνες

----------


## Voks

οκ συγνωμη δν το ηξερα ultra θα σινεχισουμε τωρα??

----------


## ultra

Οκ, λοιπον, ξαναακουμπησε το καλωδιο του remote στα+12V, και αυτην την φορα κρατησε το για 2-3 δευτερολεπτα. Ακουμπα με το δαχτυλο σου ενα ενα ΟΛΑ τα τρανσιστορ ισχυος, και δες αν καποιο ειναι ζεστο.

----------


## Voks

ολα και τα 6 αυτα με τ 3 ποδαρακια?

----------


## ultra

Ναι, συνολικα ειναι 2 BDW93, 2 BDW94, 2 IRFZ44, και οι διπλοδιοδοι ( αυτες που ειναι <-> και >-<).

----------


## Voks

δν ζεστεντε κανενα τα ακουμπισα ολα ενα ενα

----------


## ultra

Αυτα ειναι καλα νεα Θανο. Μια τελευταια μετρηση...
Ετσι οπως εχεις το πολυμετρο σου ρυθμισμενο, βαλε τους ακροδεκτες του στην κλεμα των ηχειων. Αν δηλαδη αριθμισουμε την κλεμα με     1.     2.      3.      4. ,
μετρα το 1 με το 2 και μετα το 3 με το 4.
Πες τι γραφει το οργανο και στις 2 περιπτωσεις.

----------


## Voks

να το μετρισω με τα 200v η εκει που σφιριζει?

----------


## ultra

Κατ αρχην ΓΡΑΦΕ ΣΤΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ.
Θα ρυθμισεις το πολυμετρο στα 200V, και θα κανεις τις μετρησεις με τον ενισχυτη αναμενο.

----------


## Voks

οκ συγνωμη το ξεχναω το διορθωσα τωρα περιμενε να το κανο :P

----------


## Voks

βγανει 0 volt

----------


## ultra

Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις?

----------


## Voks

ναι το 1 με το 2 και το 3 με το 4

----------


## ultra

ΤΕΛΕΙΑ !!!
Θαναση, κατα 99.9% μολις επισκευασες τον ενισχυτη σου! Μπραβο!
Το μονο που μενει ειναι να βιδωσεις την πλακετα πισω στο σασι.

----------


## Voks

οκ αυριο τη νβανω στο αυτοκινητο κανονικα? να τιν δοκιμασω :P να σου πο τα ηχεια μου δν εχουν - + εχουν μονι μια μικρι επαφη και μια μεγαλη πιο εινε το - πιο το +?

----------


## ultra

Λοιπον, εισαι ετοιμος?
Μπορεις να βγαλεις μια φωτογραφια το σασι του ενισχυτη, απο την μεσα μερια?
Εκει δηλαδη που μπαινει η πλακετα?
Υπαρχουν κατι γυαλακια η ενα γκρι φυλλο απο σιλικονη, που ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μπει πισω απο ΚΑΘΕ ενα απο αυτα τα 8 τρανσιστορ.

----------


## Voks

αμα θελεις αν διες αν ακουμαπει το κυκλωμα με το σασι δν ακουμπαει εχει πολυ κεν οτο ιδα εγο δν μπορο να βγαλω φοτο τωρα δν εχω καλη καμερα να σου πω ομως που εχει ξεκολιση ενα με 2 επαφες που ειεν βιδωμενο με το σασι τη εινε να κληνει ο ενισχητης οταν θερμενεται?

----------


## Voks

εινε αυτο εδω:

----------


## ultra

Αυτο με τις 2 επαφες, ειναι το εξαρτημα (θερμιστορ) που κλεινει τον ενισχυτη αν ζεσταθει πολυ.
Προσεξε ομως, μπορει τα τρανσιστορ να μην ακουμπανε με το σασι, ομως αυτα τα 2 IRFZ44 που αγορασες, θελουν 2 μικες-τα παλια δεν χρειαζοντουσαν.
Αφου τα βιδωσεις ολα, βαλε το πολυμετρο σου "εκει που σφυραει", με τον εναν ακροδεκτη σε μια βιδα του σασι, και τον αλλον στο μεσαιο ποδαρακι απο καθε ενα τρανσιστορ.
Ο ενισχυτης ΔΕΝ χρειαζεται να ειναι αναμενος.

----------


## Voks

ενταξει δν σφυραει κανενα το θερμιστοπ υαπρχει στη αγορα να το παρω?

----------


## ultra

Γιατι, καταστραφηκε?

----------


## Voks

οχι αλλα πως θα το κολισω? με καλωδια?τα σιρματακια που ειχε κοπικαν

----------


## ultra

Αν εχει μεινει καθολου "ψωμι" στο θερμιστορ, μπορεις να κολησεις καλωδιακια (δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι χονδρα).

----------


## Voks

οκ τωρα πρπει να φιγω ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια κωστα  :Smile:

----------


## ultra

Να σαι καλα Θαναση.
Να θυμασαι, στα ηχεια σου, ο πιο φαρδυς κονεκτορας ειναι το +.
Καλες ακροασεις!

----------


## Voks

εινε οκ λειτουργει κανονικα αλλα να σου πω τωρα που δεν εχω κολημενο το θερμιστορ υπαρχει περιπτωση να καει?

----------


## ultra

Δυσκολο να ζεσταθει μεσα στον χειμωνα...Το παλιο θερμιστορ γραφει εναν αριθμο....ισως 103 η κατι αλλο...
Για δες το...

----------


## Voks

μετα απο καιρο λειτουργια εχει προβλημα ανηγει το λαμπακι protect και δεν δουλευει μετα απο 1 woofer που εβαλα ηταν 220w ισα με τον ενισχυτη το εκανα briged τι να φταιει?

----------

